# Konstantin Shamray



## dieter

Has anyone heard this pianist play? He won the Sydney Piano Competition in 2008. I saw him perform at the Coriole Music Festival in McLaren Vale, South Australia last weekend. He played Prokofiev, Mozart -K533/494 - and the Shostakovich Piano Quintet. Russian born, this man can play. 
For the record, the Shostakovich was performed by Shamray and the Tin Alley Quartet. Yesterday I watched a performance of this work on You Tube featuring Argerich, Maisky, Bashmet, Hope and a fiddler I hadn't heard before. I tell you, Shamray and the Tin Alley players left this star spangled group way behind.


----------



## Pugg

dieter said:


> Has anyone heard this pianist play? He won the Sydney Piano Competition in 2008. I saw him perform at the Coriole Music Festival in McLaren Vale, South Australia last weekend. He played Prokofiev, Mozart -K533/494 - and the Shostakovich Piano Quintet. Russian born, this man can play.
> For the record, the Shostakovich was performed by Shamray and the Tin Alley Quartet. Yesterday I watched a performance of this work on You Tube featuring Argerich, Maisky, Bashmet, Hope and a fiddler I hadn't heard before. I tell you, Shamray and the Tin Alley players left this star spangled group way behind.


Never heard it but see link below :

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=Konstantin+Shamray+


----------

